# Here is some pics of my dog



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2390/219 ... 1a3a_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2071/219 ... 2a46_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2227/219 ... a7df_b.jpg

He is out in a field hunting for rabbits, he loves to hunt the little critters. He has caught one so far, the rest got away, he didn't want to stop chasing them though. He has a very good nose.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a good looking dog!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

He's showing of his balls in the second pic.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

what kind of dog is he??? good pictures too thanks for sharing


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Good looking dog. He a Wiemeriner??


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

He is a weimeraner. He is a stud


----------

